# Searching for Kids to make music with!



## Gypsymouse (Feb 17, 2011)

North East PA area, I play folk and bluegrass. Appalachian PUNX ARE GO! haha
I'm looking for a fiddle, banjo, and anything I guess!

Get back at me!


----------



## Dishka8643 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, I'd be down with playing sometime. I play harmonica in G and violin.


----------



## Out of Step (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in SE PA and I play banjo and mandolin, have a fiddle too but I can't play anything on it yet. Also have a few harmonicas and a small penny whistle.


----------



## Out of Step (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been looking for some other people to play with for a while, no one around where I'm staying right now is into folk/folkpunk/oldtime/bluegrass, it sucks.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Spoons. I have lots and lots of spoons.


----------

